# Memo Five Sister



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone Else Get the memo from five Brothers Regarding WF?


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

yep, should be interesting


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I cut the sisters loose last yr, but im sure its going to be great story.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

yep, got it today


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

WF???


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I cut the sisters loose last yr, but im sure its going to be great story.



I lost more money with them than any other company I have ever done business with.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Not for me, % brothers is one of best as far as pay goes. Only company I had problems with losing money with was FAS. Starting to have same problem with Cyprexx.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

What is the memo???..... I know they got WF in Michigan, took them from LPS....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Not for me, % brothers is one of best as far as pay goes. Only company I had problems with losing money with was FAS. Starting to have same problem with Cyprexx.


Oh it's not their percentage it's all their penalties and the orders that slip through the cracks.

I'm about to go file some liens (which is pointless) and start calling lenders. :furious:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

JDRM said:


> What is the memo???..... I know they got WF in Michigan, took them from LPS....


It is posted on numerous Facebook groups. I don't do work for the siblings so I don't have anything to upload.

The gist of it is they are going to be increasing work loads from the additional Wells work. However, you must pay for and submit a background check every 24 months to even be considered. There's a few other things too but the mandatory BGC is the big one.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I think there getting way out of hand with this.They have been for a wile.The company Uniforms i think is a good start.But to have a background check performed on every inspector or employee is going to send me to the poor house.Now were not going to be able to use ezinspections either?As far as pay there on time but there backcharges are out of hand.Just my .2


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Monday, October 28, 2013​*RE: Wells Fargo​*Attention Valued Vendors:
Five Brothers is excited to announce that we will be servicing Wells Fargo accounts. The initial batch of
work is scheduled to be assigned and sent mid-November so you may see an increase in volume. In
order to complete work on Wells Fargo accounts, the following requirements must be met:​*BACKGROUND CHECKS​*ü​​​​Pay for and pass a background check that includes a nationwide criminal record search,
Department of Justice sex offender search, and Social Security Number verification.​
ü​​​​Background checks must be completed no less than once every 24 months from date of
previous check.​
ü​​​​ALL of your employees completing work in the field (i.e. inspectors and contractors) must have
a background check completed as outlined above.​
*UNIQUE IDENTIFICATION NUMBERS (UNIQUE ID)​*A​​​​_Unique ID _is a universal code that will be tied to your name and company indicating you are a qualified
vendor approved to complete assigned services.​
ü​​​​Unique ID’s will be assigned to you by Aspen Grove Solutions upon receipt of successful
background check results.​
ü​​​​Upon receipt of work, you will be responsible for assigning each inspection or work order to the
appropriate member of your team by selecting their individualized Unique ID as listed in your
queue.​
*CODE OF CONDUCT​*The​​​​_Code of Conduct _outlines what is expected of you while representing Five Brothers and our clients.
Upon receipt of work, the Code will need to be read and electronically signed. Key points are listed
below.​
ALL VENDORS​ü​​​​Pass a background check.​
ü​​​​Will not engage in any activity that constitutes a gross misbehavior, willful misconduct or any
conduct that otherwise involves dishonesty, breach of trust, theft, or violent behavior in
performing assigned services at properties.​
ü​​​​Wear appropriate company uniform or clothing. If none provided, wear a shirt, pants, shoes,
and any required protective clothing or safety equipment if performing services at a property.
Clothing will not have offensive designs, photograph or language.​
ü​​​​Will not disclose, share or provide to a third party any information such as photographs or
information regarding the Property address, occupancy or condition (ex: ezInspections).​
14156 East 11 Mile Road
Warren, Michigan 48089
586.772.7600
586.772.3660​​​​_fax_​_
_www.fivebrms.com​Page 2 of 2​FIELD REPS​ü​​​​Will be assigned a Unique Identification Number (Unique ID).​
ü​​​​Carry at all times valid government issued identification and company issued identification (ex:
business card) that shows field rep’s full name, photograph of field rep and name of business
for which field rep works.​
ü​​​​Be bonded and carry applicable insurance for services provided.​
ü​​​​Will not be intoxicated or under the influence of an illegal substance while performing assigned
services at properties.​
ü​​​​Use new material and if new materials are not being used for performing services, identify and
label them as such.​
ü​​​​Submit date and time stamped before and after photos of all work completed on preservation
orders.​
ü​​​​Submit date and time stamped photos on inspections.​
ü​​​​Call Wells Fargo and Five Brothers from the property if you interact with anyone while
performing services.​
o​​​​877-617-5274 – Call this phone number during any business day.​
o​​​​888-247-5904 – Call this phone number during After Hours.​
§​​​​_After Hours _is defined as between the hours of 7:00 p.m. EST and 8:00 a.m.
EST, Monday through Friday, and 24 hours a day on weekends and holidays.​
ü​​​​Call Wells Fargo and Five Brothers from the property if any of the following is found on-site:​
o​​​​Violation or similar official governmental posting.​
o​​​​Posting referencing Wells Fargo or Five Brothers that was not authorized by either
company.​
o​​​​Change in condition or damage.​
*AUDITS​*Periodic, random, on-site and off-site audits of inspections and work orders completed on Wells Fargo
accounts will be completed by both Five Brothers and Wells Fargo. Sufficient notice will be given if your
presence is required for on-site inspections. Failure to comply with the Code of Conduct will result in
corrective action which will include, but is not limited to: Remediation Action Plan, reassignment of
open orders, and decrease in volume due to being made ineligible to receive work on Wells Fargo
accounts.
Additional clarification will follow with regards to background checks, Unique Identification Numbers,
and the Code of Conduct. Please contact Anne Marie McMahon (​​​​[email protected]/
586.552.4966) with questions or concerns.
Thank you,​
Five Brothers Management


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> Monday, October 28, 2013​*RE: Wells Fargo​*Attention Valued Vendors:
> Five Brothers is excited to announce that we will be servicing Wells Fargo accounts. The initial batch of
> work is scheduled to be assigned and sent mid-November so you may see an increase in volume. In
> order to complete work on Wells Fargo accounts, the following requirements must be met:​*BACKGROUND CHECKS​*ü​Pay for and pass a background check that includes a nationwide criminal record search,
> ...


These are the same requirements already in place with LPS. I was told by people on this very site that this was from the nationals. Banks don't ask for this etc. Well THERE IT IS BOYS!!! The exact same requirements from WELLS FARGO!

Oh yeah what was that about ALL of their work going through realtors? The Bros are a lot of things but they are not realtors.:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The _only work we do for WF_ is now thru brokers. I don't handle memos like that well so we don't bend over for the brothers anymore. It may be that the situation will change with them, or that it is regional only so far, but we send over a GL and sign the bid approvals and away we go. If we had to deal with them like the 5 Bozos then we would move on.


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

> Will not disclose, share or provide to a third party any information such as photographs or
> information regarding the Property address, occupancy or condition (ex: ezInspections)


So... We can't use EZInspections or other software to keep track of our orders anymore? PLUS our volume is trippling... How are we supposed to manage all this, then?


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep got the memo. MSI also said on the phone yesterday to brace for WF WO's starting sometime in the next 60 days. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

BigMonkey said:


> So... We can't use EZInspections or other software to keep track of our orders anymore? PLUS our volume is trippling... How are we supposed to manage all this, then?


We feel the same way!Ezinspections is our source for Records when we need them!


----------

